# DTG supplier that stocks Next Level/American Apparel/Bella thermal shirts



## buckrogers (Dec 8, 2014)

I apologize if this is the wrong place or inappropriate, but I'm looking for a shirt printing company that can do a DTG print of an .ai/.eps logo on one of the following shirts, and get it to the Va/DC area by December 17th:

Next Level - 8001
American Apparel - t407w
Bella + Canvas - 8500

I've searched, looked through the printerlistings.com options, and obviously there are a million options, but nobody that I've found stocks these specific shirts. I only need one, plus a regular t-shirt with the same logo, so this is not a money maker for anyone. If it helps, it's for a nonprofit dog rescue.

Thanks!


----------

